# What's your chest size? (Poll)



## readyformore (Jun 20, 2010)

Just curious as to what the average chest size is on this forum. I'm sure there is plenty of others curious as well.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2010)

That's 44 1/4" _puffed up like a puffer fish_ and flexing everything there (not much). lol


----------



## readyformore (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice! Mines at 46" but I'm 6'2 so that may play a difference in it haha


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 21, 2010)

I never really understood chest measurements.  One with jacked up lats and smaller chest will measure significantly more than one with larger chest and small lats.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 21, 2010)

CaptainNapalm said:


> I never really understood chest measurements. One with jacked up lats and smaller chest will measure significantly more than one with larger chest and small lats.


 
I've always thought about that too. You're absolutely right. If measuring the circumference of your upper torso, that's not only measering your chest but your lat spread as well. So be it 40 or 46.. it tells you nothing of the size of one's chest.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2010)

I fucked up.  I should be in the 44-47 range.  Grrr.


----------



## readyformore (Jun 21, 2010)

CaptainNapalm said:


> I never really understood chest measurements.  One with jacked up lats and smaller chest will measure significantly more than one with larger chest and small lats.



I have small lats and a larger chest... If I actually worked out my lats I would probably be at 50


----------



## roastchicken (Jun 21, 2010)

36 dd


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 21, 2010)

36 d


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 21, 2010)

36c


----------



## readyformore (Jun 21, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> 36 d





Kathybird said:


> 36c


----------



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2010)

readyformore said:


> Nice! Mines at 46" but I'm 6'2 so that may play a difference in it haha



I'm 6'1. I'm also narrow as [expletive deleted]. lol



DOMS said:


> I fucked up.  I should be in the 44-47 range.  Grrr.



WAY TO RUIN EVERYTHING, DOMS!



sassy69 said:


> 36 d
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heh


----------



## Perdido (Jun 21, 2010)

I think you're all full of crap and must see pictures (especially the ladies)


----------



## readyformore (Jun 21, 2010)

rahaas said:


> I think you're all full of crap and must see pictures (especially the ladies)



You know what, I'm going to agree and say that I must see pictures from the ladies....


----------

